# Tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh



## Kholanhquangminh89 (12 Tháng sáu 2021)

Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm và được tu nghiệp tại các nước Châu Âu cùng với nhiều năm cọ sát trong ngành kho lạnh ở nước ta. Kho lạnh Quang Minh là đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu và phù hợp với nhu cầu bảo quản lạnh cho mọi nhu cầu của Quý khách hàng từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.



> _"Thiết kế kho lạnh là yếu tố tiên quyết trong _việc quyết định chất lượng, độ bền và nhiệt độ bảo quản trong kho lạnh. Khách hàng nên chọn đơn vị uy tín với đội ngũ kỹ thuật có kinh nghiệm để tránh sai sót và lãng phí"


 
*Các yếu tố cần lưu ý trong thiết kế kho lạnh:*

*1. Kích thước kho lạnh hoặc số lượng hàng cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh*
Đây là yếu tố đầu tiên trong thiết kế kho lạnh. Cần phải biết được kích thước kho lạnh cần lắp đặt hoặc số lượng hàng cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh để tính ra diện tích kho lạnh cần làm. Bên cạnh đó, diện tích mặt bằng để làm kho lạnh cũng là yếu tố then chốt trong việc tính toán diện tích làm kho lạnh hợp lý.
Với kho lạnh mini thì diện tích mặt bằng để làm kho lạnh rất quan trọng vì thông thường khách hàng không có diện tích quá rộng để làm kho lạnh thoải mái mà dựa vào mặt bằng và nhu cầu để tính toán diện tích làm kho lạnh thích hợp nhất
Đối với kho lạnh công nghiệp thì rất cần diện tích mặt bằng để tính toán các khu vực liên quan như: khu vực làm kho lạnh chính, khu vực làm phòng đệm, khu vực lắp đặt máy, khu vực xuất nhập hàng và các khu vực phụ trợ để xe ra vào hợp lý nhất.





​ 
*2. Sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh*
Yếu tố cốt lõi để thiết kế kho lạnh dĩ nhiên là sản phẩm sẽ bảo quản trong kho lạnh. Vì vậy, cần phải biết chính xác sản phẩm để thiết kế kho lạnh phù hợp.
*Chúng ta có thể chia nhóm sản phẩm để có thể tính toán nhiệt độ phù hợp với từng loại sản phẩm, cụ thể:*
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ -60oC trở xuống: Đây là nhóm sản phẩm rất đặc biệt, cần nhiệt độ bảo quản âm rất sâu để các thành phần rất hiếm trong sản phẩm không bị phân hủy
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ -45oC trở xuống: Đây là khoảng nhiệt độ âm tối ưu để lưu trữ các sản phẩm đông lạnh với hạn sử dụng là vĩnh viễn nếu nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh luôn duy trì ở mức này.
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ -25oC đến -22oC: Đây là nhóm sản phẩm cần độ lạnh sâu hơn mức bình thường (-18oC) để sản phẩm đạt độ tươi ngon nhất như: kem, yaourt, thủy sản ...
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ -20oC đến -16C: Đây là mức nhiệt độ kho đông lạnh phổ thông nhất trong đó có thịt, cá, cá khô cần bảo quản dài ...
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ -15oC đến -10oC: Có nhiều sản phẩm phải giữ ở mức nhiệt độ âm vừa như thực phẩm cho gia súc, các loại sản phẩm đông lạnh đã chế biến ...
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ -10oC đến -5oC: Đây là mức nhiệt độ bảo quản sản phẩm đông lạnh thời gian ngắn để chuyển sang sản xuất hoặc đưa ra thị trường ngay.
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ -5oC đến 0oC: Đây là khoảng nhiệt độ cấp đông mềm cho thịt bò luôn tươi ngon trong thời gian ngắn để sử dụng ngay hoặc để bảo quản đá viên và một số sản phẩm khác.
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ 0oC đến +5oC: Khoảng nhiệt độ bảo quản của rất nhiều nông sản, củ, quả, trái cây, thanh long, các sản phẩm sữa, các sản phẩm từ thịt ....
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ +2oC đến +8oC: Với nhiệt độ này sẽ tối ưu nhất để bảo quản Vắc xin, dược phẩm, sữa ...
- Nhóm sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh ở nhiệt độ từ +12oC đến +15oC: Nhiệt độ chín của chuối hoặc dùng bảo quản rau xanh, và đặc biệt là rượu vang.




​ 
*3. Nhiệt độ sản phẩm đầu vào kho lạnh*
Nhiệt độ của sản phẩm đầu vào rất quan trọng trong thiết kế kho lạnh. Nhiều khách hàng không quen sử dụng kho lạnh nên đôi khi còn nhập hàng còn nóng vào kho lạnh, điều này làm ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến nhiệt độ trong kho lạnh. Vì vậy, để tính toán đúng công suất cụm máy và dàn lạnh thì khách hàng cần cung cấp nhiệt độ của sản phẩm khi nhập vào kho lạnh.
Bên cạnh đó, công suất cụm máy nén dàn ngưng được tính bằng KW lạnh chứ không phải bằng HP như một số đơn vị làm kho lạnh tư vấn khách hàng. Công suất HP chỉ là công suất định danh cho máy nén, còn công suất lạnh đầu ra (KW lạnh) là yếu tố quyết định để kho lạnh đạt được nhiệt độ cần thiết.
Bên cạnh đó, nhiều thợ làm kho lạnh không biết công suất lạnh đầu ra của cụm máy và chọn dàn lạnh phù hợp, họ chỉ mua dàn lạnh theo kiểu _"Bán cho cái dàn lạnh 2HP, hay 3HP" _chứ không thể tính toán được dàn lạnh nào phù hợp với công suất cụm máy. Điều này cũng làm giảm đáng kể công suất lạnh đầu ra của cụm máy nén dàn ngưng.

*4. Tần suất và số lượng hàng xuất nhập mỗi ngày*
Đây là yếu tố khá quan trọng trong thiết kế kho lạnh vì nhiệt trong kho sẽ thất thoát trong thời gian xuất nhập hàng và phải bù nhiệt cho lượng hàng mỗi lần nhập vào kho lạnh. Tần suất này càng cao và lượng hàng luân chuyển (xuất/nhập) hằng ngày càng nhiều thì nhiệt lượng cần bù vào càng lớn, cần phải có đội ngũ có trình độ chuyên môn và nhiều năm kinh nghiệm về kho lạnh để tính toán và chọn thiết bị lạnh phù hợp để tránh thiếu tải hoặc thừa tải gây lãng phí.

*5. Phương tiện xếp dỡ hàng trong kho lạnh*
Đối với kho lạnh mini thì thường xuất nhập hàng bằng phương pháp thủ công nhưng các kho lạnh thương mại và kho lạnh công nghiệp thì tùy cách bố trí và sắp xếp hàng hóa trong kho lạnh sẽ có phương tiện xếp dỡ phù hợp từ xe nâng tay đến xe nâng máy. Cần lưu ý đến phương tiện xếp dỡ hàng trong kho lạnh để tính toán thiết kế loại nền kho lạnh phù hợp. Ngoài ra, các phương tiện cơ giới sử dụng trong kho lạnh sẽ sinh ra nhiệt năng, cần phải cấp lạnh bù vào để đảm bảo nhiệt độ trong kho luôn đạt mức cần thiết và ổn định.

*6. Nhiệt độ và độ ẩm môi trường*
Nhiệt độ và độ ẩm môi trường tùy khu vực khác nhau sẽ ảnh hưởng đến công suất cụm máy và lọt ẩm vào kho lạnh không giống nhau. Vì vậy, khi thiết kế kho lạnh cũng cần tính toán đến yếu tố này để có thiết bị phù hợp nhất.

Thiết kế kho lạnh là khâu đầu tiên trong chuỗi cung cấp, lắp đặt kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn. Tuy nhiên, không phải đơn vị cung cấp kho lạnh nào cũng có đội ngũ và kiến thức chuyên môn để thực hiện công việc này cho khách hàng. Để tránh xảy ra việc đầu tư kho lạnh bị lãng phí, quý khách hàng nên xem xét chọn lựa đơn vị chuyên nghiệp và có uy tín để đầu tư kho lạnh lâu dài và tiết kiệm nhất.

Chúng tôi tự hào là đơn vị thiết kế kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, cung cấp kho lạnh chất lượng, lắp đặt kho lạnh đúng tiêu chuẩn và quy trình, bảo hành kho lạnh nhanh chóng, bảo trì kho lạnh lâu dài.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng sáu 2021)

Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm và được tu nghiệp tại các nước Châu Âu cùng với nhiều năm cọ sát trong ngành kho lạnh ở nước ta. Kho lạnh Quang Minh là đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh đạt tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu và phù hợp với nhu cầu bảo quản lạnh cho mọi nhu cầu của Quý khách hàng từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (19 Tháng sáu 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (26 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (31 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (3 Tháng chín 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (21 Tháng chín 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (25 Tháng mười một 2021)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (10 Tháng một 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (15 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (23 Tháng ba 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh, tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh có sức chứa hàng ngàn tấn ở Tp.HCM và trên mọi miền tổ quốc.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (1 Tháng tư 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (28 Tháng năm 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (18 Tháng tám 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89 (6 Tháng mười 2022)

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.
*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------

